# Swisher 60" tow behind Finish Mower



## rjcruiser (Mar 7, 2017)

I recently picked one up off of the local classifieds for mowing some recent land I acquired.  The unit had been sitting for a while, so I had to tune it up (fresh plug, oil change, new belts, new battery, carb clean etc etc).

Cut with it this past weekend and was amazed at the quality of cut it gave.  I was running it behind my zero turn so I had close to 9 feet of cutting and was able to make short work of the 7 acres.  I didn't go too fast as it was too bumpy to run wide open....but by going medium speed, it kept the mower from ever bogging down at a 2" cutting height.  One pass was all that was needed.

The 14.5 HP motor sipped gas and probably had about 3 hours of running time on the mower and didn't go through an entire tank of gas.  

I know the reviews online seemed to say they eat belts....but so far, the ones I've got look decent.  Time will tell, but I don't see how the drive belt can get too much wear.  The deck belt has a bit of slack in it and seems to rub on the some of the guides, but you can order replacements online for around $15 a piece.  I carry a spare just in case.

Lastly, height adjustment is easy to do with the 3 adjusting screws.

Definitely recommend for someone who is looking to expand their cutting path and tow offset behind their current mower or behind an ATV/golf cart.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 7, 2017)

I just picked up a Swisher rough cut tow behind mower, ( bush hog type) , it doesn't cut that smooth but that wasn't what I was after as I need it to cut trails and such on my deer lease, mine has the 12.5 hp motor and a rather small gas tank,  I've only cut with it for about an hour so far, as I had the unfortunate luck of having something hit the valve stem on one of the tires and rip it loose,  kinda hard to continue cutting with a flat tire.  I may end up going with solid tires/wheels if I can find the right size.
      So far I like the way the mower is built, I also heard about them eating belts and have already bought a spare.


----------



## rjcruiser (Mar 9, 2017)

transfixer said:


> I just picked up a Swisher rough cut tow behind mower, ( bush hog type) , it doesn't cut that smooth but that wasn't what I was after as I need it to cut trails and such on my deer lease, mine has the 12.5 hp motor and a rather small gas tank,  I've only cut with it for about an hour so far, as I had the unfortunate luck of having something hit the valve stem on one of the tires and rip it loose,  kinda hard to continue cutting with a flat tire.  I may end up going with solid tires/wheels if I can find the right size.
> So far I like the way the mower is built, I also heard about them eating belts and have already bought a spare.



Yeah...my 60" has 4 tires....all of them leak down.  Probably will slime them to see if that works (has worked on other mower tires I have) and or replace them with something like this.

http://www.northerntool.com/shop/to...VzZFjK2x6p6rXFhe0ZJWFwela4vpTG-X3AaAq7S8P8HAQ


----------



## Jeff Farmer (Apr 29, 2017)

you can also check tires at lawnmowertirestore.com of tirebuyer.com


Towing Arlington VA


----------

